# Upland 207 oval adapter pipe



## Jlocke86 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi I have an upland model 207 stove and I am looking for a adapter pipe from oval to 6" black pipe and I can't seem to find one, there are no holes where the pipe goes in to use screws to secure the pipe so I need something that has a snug fit that I can put a little cement on to seal it. I included a pic that I found on this site that is the same stove and the pipe I need.


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2015)

You'll have to measure it up but maybe one of these will work
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/49...Pipe/Stove-Pipe-Black-Oval-to-Round-Boot.html


----------



## Jlocke86 (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like they dont have the dimensions i need , I.D. Of the stove is 5 1/2" by 8 1/2" i would really like to find a pipe like the one in the pic it looks like it has a knurled lip that sits right on top


----------



## coaly (Feb 18, 2015)

Did you try to crimp and ovalize one end of the pipe to fit?
DuraBlack pipe from DuraVent has the lip. You want 7 inch.




https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-flue-8-5x5-25-need-help.120603/#post-1615222


----------



## Jlocke86 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks ill give it a try.


----------

